# AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?



## KRRRTH (27. Mai 2016)

*AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?*

Hey,

ich schwanke derzeit zwischen einer AiO Wasserkühlung (wahrscheinlich die 240er Version von Arctic) und einem normalen Towerlüfter, würde die AiO aber aufgrund der aufgeräumteren Optik vorziehen.

Allerdings möchte ich das Gehäuse nicht nach oben hin auf machen, da sonst zu viel Staub in das Gehäuse gelangt, wenn der Rechner nicht läuft. Ich habe ein Fractal Design Refine S (Bild im Anhang) bei dem ich die Wasserkühlung in der Front anbringen würde. Als Prozessor soll dann ein i7 4790K dienen, welcher auch übertatet werden soll.

Nun habe ich aber das Bedenken, dass wenn die Lüfter die Luft in das Gehäuse ziehen, die Luft im Gehäuse zu warm wird (und sich negativ auf die anderen Komponenten auswirkt). 
Würde es gehen, wenn ich die Lüfter der AiO die Luft aus dem Gehäuse pusten lassen würde (in der Front) und von hinten frische Luft in das Gehäuse ziehe, oder würde das aufgrund der Abdeckung einen Hitzestau verursachen, weil die Luft nicht gut/schnell genug entweichen würde?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?*

Eine AiO macht bei deinem großen Gehäuse keinen Sinn.
Ich würde wegen der Optik nicht das Lotteriespiel einer leisen Pumpe mitmachen.
Wenn du einen auf schlanken Fuß machen willst, nimm einen schmalen Towerkühler.

Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?*

Meinst du diesen Tauchsieder? Wenn würde ich da doch eher den Deckel öffnen. Die Schläuche scheinen ja auch nicht gerade lang zu sein und das würde pervers aussehen wenn diese Schläuche so komisch und möglicherweise gespannt zur Front laufen. Ich persönlich wäre ja eher für den gewöhnlichen Luftkühler. Was steckt denn alles im Gehäuse?


----------



## ForrestGump (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?*

Wie weit willste denn den 4790K tackten mit der Kühlung ??


----------



## KRRRTH (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?*

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten! Ja, genau diesen Tauchsieder meine ich.  

In dem Gehäuse steckt sonst noch ein Gigabyte Z97X Mainboard, eine PCI Wifi Karte und bald eine EVGA 1080 FTW (und zwei Gehäuselüfter).

Wie hoch die CPU getaktet werden soll, habe ich mir noch nicht genau überlegt 4,5 / 4,6 GHz evtl.? Wenn ein Towerlüfter, dann wohl der Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?*

Wie weit man kommt kann keiner sagen aber ev würde sich auch der EKL Brocken 2 / PCGH Edition anbieten


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?*



KRRRTH schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten! Ja, genau diesen Tausender meine ich.



DA solltest du etwas mehr investieren.

Du musst halt wissen, dass ein Wasserkasten primär jetzt nicht mist ist, er ist im Vergleich eines Tower Kühlers nur spürbar teurer.
Ich würde einen 280er empfehlen, da kannst du dann 140mm Lüfter drauf bauen, die langsamer drehen können als 120mm Lüfter. 
Leise Pumpen gibt es ebenfalls bei Wasserkästen.
Empfehlen kann ich den NZXT Kraken X61. 
Der ist aber recht teuer, denn andere Lüfter brauchst du in jedem Fall. Zusammen mit zwei Eloops macht das schon eine stattliche Summe.
NZXT Kraken X61 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Günstige Alternative:
Enermax Liqmax II 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KRRRTH (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?*

Danke, der Enermax sieht auch vielversprechend aus.  Und was würdest Du zu dem Thema mit dem Einbau in der Front sagen? Wäre da eine Wasserkühlung immer noch sinnvoll?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?*

Tja, gute Frage.
Normaler Weise sollte das kein Problem sein, den Radiator vorne anzubringen. Du kannst die Lüfter auch vor dem Radiator anbringen, sodass sie die kühle Luft von vorne ansaugen und dann durch die Lamellen ins Case drücken. Die warme Luft wird dann vom Hecklüfter wieder herausgezogen.

Was ich nicht machen würde, ist die Lüfter im Case vor dem Radiator anbauen und die Luft dann vom Case nach vorne heraus blasen.
Die Frage ist nun: Hast du genug Platz, um die Lüfter auf den Radiator zu schrauben und den Radiator dann vorne ans Case anzubringen?

Sieht dann bei mir so aus von Links nach rechts gesehen, wenn man vor dem Case steht:

Case Innenraum --> Radiator --> Lüfter drauf gebaut im Push Verfahren --> Gehäuse Front


----------



## Chimera (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung bei meinem Einbau sinnvoll?*

Tiiiip: wegen dem Radi oben vs Staub, da gibt es einfachste Lösungen. Wenn du z.B. ein modell mit Push/Pull oben einbaust, dann kannst du auf dem oberen Lüfti erst noch nen feinmaschigen Staubfilter setzen und wenn du keinen Push/Pull nutzen willst, dann kannst du aussen am Gehäuse einfach 2 DemciFlex Staubfilter drauflegen. Da sie magnetisch halten, musst man nix schrauben und zerstört auch nicht krass die Optik.
Diese von Silverstone nutze ich z.B. beim Shinobi in der Front auf den Lüfis, da der originale Filter... voll bescheiden war. Gibt es auch als Magnetversion und als 120er sogar noch in Farbe. Man kann sich aber nun super Staubfilter auch selber machen, wenn man nicht grad 5 linke Hände hat  Es gibt ein tolles PCGH Video, wo gezeigt wird, wie man für ganz kleines Geld einen sehr guten Staubfilter basteln kann: Do-it Yourself: Magnetischer Staubschutzfilter selbst gebaut - YouTube. Auch da: da magnetisch, muss man nix schrauben und kann die Optik clean halten (ist vom Prinzip her wie der Staubfilter auf meinem F31 Suppressor, nur ist der halt grobmaschiger).


----------

